# STBXW accused me of having an OW



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

STBXW only moves out in January. Life is going to be very stressful living with her until then, especially with the family coming down during Christmas.

I was just resting today when she comes in and has a few words before saying she "knows" I have an OW. In fact, there is no OW. I could well be single for the rest of my life after this divorce. But I'd rather be single for the rest of my life than unhappy which I currently am.

So anyway, seeing as we'll still have to live together for a bit, do I need to be under some kind of house arrest until she leaves just so she doesn't think I have an OW? Should I even give a fudge and just come and go whenever and wherever I damn well please?

I went for a coffee by myself this morning for breakfast at one of my favourite cafes with a book to read. She probably thought I was with the "OW".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It is of course best if neither of you date anyone until the divorce is over... but...

Just tell her to please bring up her evidence as this should be quite entertaining.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pay no attention to wild accusations and things that are clearly being projected from her for whatever reason.


----------

